# Payment via Raiser



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

Did anyone have problems with the deposit reaching their bank account. I have been going back and forth on email with an Uber rep that does not understand what I am stating. My bank says that Uber (Raiser) sent my paymnet and did not have my name so they sent it back. I keep telling them that and they keep telling me to contact my bank. This is VERY frustrating considering this is my VERY first payment. I really needed my money TODAY.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry ma'am ... This is gonna take a long time for them to fix.

Welcome to uber.


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Sorry ma'am ... This is gonna take a long time for them to fix.
> 
> Welcome to uber.


Thanks for responding. :-(


----------



## Britt B. (Sep 18, 2014)

QC Uber issue. ouston said:


> Did anyone have problems with the deposit reaching their bank account. I have been going back and forth on email with an Uber rep that does not understand what I am stating. My bank says that Uber (Raiser) sent my paymnet and did not have my name so they sent it back. I keep telling them that and they keep telling me to contact my bank. This is VERY frustrating considering this is my VERY first payment. I really needed my money TODAY.


I have the same issue, except I am getting no response from support. And absolutely no money has been transferred into my account.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Did you forward a copy of the email from Raiser to Uber?

My pay hit today.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I've never had an issue receiving uber pay. Just once, it was a day late.


----------



## QC Uber Houston (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been emailing them all day. But they don't seem to understand my issue at all. I can't go out and work tonight without money for gas. This is crazy.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> I have been emailing them all day. But they don't seem to understand my issue at all. I can't go out and work tonight without money for gas. This is crazy.


Same issue here havent been paid since July and it is always an excuse no response from support or EXTREME delay in response now the latest excuse is that they had three different devices on my account and had to remove the two and re-credit my account Uber seriously needs an overhaul in customer service


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Aside from not being able to (initially) see this week's statement, I have not had the first bit of trouble with customer service for Indy. Quite the contrary. I'm shocked to hear this!


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Aside from not being able to (initially) see this week's statement, I have not had the first bit of trouble with customer service for Indy. Quite the contrary. I'm shocked to hear this!


Well yes I have been complaining for a long time about this and no one seems to want to help as far as support goes I continusly email them and no response or a very long delay its to the point I feel my emails are being screened and no one will help and I keep getting told I will be paid next week crap and never do and I have bills and expenses so no money no Ubering for me


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

[email protected]

This is where my emails come from. I have had several people help me. Worth a shot.


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Emmes said:


> [email protected]
> 
> This is where my emails come from. I have had several people help me. Worth a shot.


Thanx I've tried that no response either or days later response


----------



## Britt B. (Sep 18, 2014)

They had told me they have to foward my email to thier manager


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Britt B. said:


> They had told me they have to foward my email to thier manager


yeah they tell me that b.s. too and never hear anything from a manager NEVER i have seen that same message more than 20 times (no kidding) and I never hear from one


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

QC Uber Houston said:


> Thanks for responding. :-(


may consider trying this:

SUBJECT LINE; payment SECOND REQUEST
a few hours later
SUBJECT LINE: payment THIRD REQUEST
and so this every four hours

can't hurt


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

I've tried that too


Barbara Bitela said:


> may consider trying this:
> 
> SUBJECT LINE; payment SECOND REQUEST
> a few hours later
> ...


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I've needed support from Uber many times in OKC, and INDY. Never more than a 2hr response time that I can recall. I've had no issues with driver support.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

317trufreak said:


> I've tried that too


im sorry
how frustrating!


----------



## 317trufreak (Sep 5, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> im sorry
> how frustrating!


very!! and highly unprofessional so my take on it is this you wont pay no rides from me


----------

